# Apply clear coat after screen printing box design?



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

I have done much needed research, and i've come to the conclusion that I want to do screen printing on my shipping boxes, instead of having to get someone else to do it. I have never screen printed on anything other then fabric, and taking weather into consideration (after a huge snow storm a couple weeks ago, all my mail was soaked) I thought about the design getting ruined since it will be a water based ink. So basically, after all this babbling, I just wanted to know if it would be a good idea to apply a quick clear coat over top of it, or just leave it as it is..... Any replies would be really appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The more you put on, the heavier the box, the more your shipping costs will be.

I would print a sample, wet it, and see how bad it gets.


----------



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

makes sense, but the weight wouldn't make too much of a big deal when it comes to shipping, i have quite a bit of weight I can put into it for the price of that box, I just basically wanted to know if it would be a good idea to do it, if i was planning on going through that to customize them in the first place.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What kind of flat rate shipping are you getting with custom boxes?


----------



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not getting a flat rate on them, but with canada post, i've worked out how much each box would ship for (including what articles of clothing/how many would fit into each) and with each thing worked out, I have enough weight left in each pricing category that I wouldn't have to worry.


----------

